
European Commission Betrays Open Standards - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2957&blogid=14
======
heresy
This is not particularly surprising, the EU Council is unelected and
undemocratic, and the Council appoints the members of the Commission.

There is still a chance to defeat this in Parliament I guess, since they're
elected and (marginally) supposed to be somewhat responsible to the people who
voted for them, instead of being beholden to corporate agendas.

~~~
rbanffy
Quite the contrary. It was the EU that slapped Microsoft for anti-competitive
behaviour related to interoperability and open standards.

I guess some folks who stuffed ISO NBs to pass OOXML found new occupation.

~~~
jules
The funny thing here is that Neelie Kroes was the Commissioner for Competition
and the one who slapped Microsoft. Guess what! She is now the Commissioner for
Digital Agenda.

~~~
rbanffy
It's apparently time for an interview...

------
monkeygrinder
Why is 'open' such a dirty word in Brussels?

~~~
rbanffy
More interesting would be why has it become a dirty word.

